# Recoil spring replacement



## SigP229R (Jun 1, 2007)

*Just purchased an new FNP 40 and, upon initial cleaning and lube I was looking things over and it doesn't seem to be possible to remove the recoil spring from the guide rod. Does anyone have any information on this?:smt068*


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

You have a captive recoil spring, so I don't know about the utility, or possibility of trying to take it apart to solely change the spring out with another, thats even if you could find springs compatible and if possible. I believe the only place you can get the captive recoil spring assembly replacement is from FNP, but I could be mistaken, but not about the captive recoil spring part.


----------



## SigP229R (Jun 1, 2007)

Well we do lve and learn.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

I've seen and read some outstanding reviews on the FNP pistols, how do you like it?


----------



## yeti (Mar 11, 2007)

I would also like to hear how well you like your new FNP-40. Very tempting pistol.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, on some guns, you just buy the entirely captive assembly


----------



## Coyotemoon (Jun 19, 2012)

Love my FNP-9. Got a replacement spring assy from Brownell's for $19.95. same assy as the Browning pro


----------

